# The Straightedge (video)



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

*Working with Melamine*

This is a re-edit of the video that got me started doing videos. Unfortunately I knew very little about shooting and editing video at the time. In fact, I shot the video with a web cam, so the video quality is poor in parts. The re-edit gives it a nice face lift, but perhaps in the future, when I run low on topics, I can re-shoot the video. (Full steam ahead on Router Inlay!)

Here is the link: Working with Melamine


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Working with Melamine*
> 
> This is a re-edit of the video that got me started doing videos. Unfortunately I knew very little about shooting and editing video at the time. In fact, I shot the video with a web cam, so the video quality is poor in parts. The re-edit gives it a nice face lift, but perhaps in the future, when I run low on topics, I can re-shoot the video. (Full steam ahead on Router Inlay!)
> 
> Here is the link: Working with Melamine


Nice job on the video Brian. I do have a comment on attaching the melamine, mdf or plywood. I have been using the confirmat screws and the drill bit that is required. I will tell you that I will not go back to regular screws when assembling sheet goods, especially mdf. The screws are easily instralled and pull the joint together really nice. I have not had 1 joint fail nor split when assembling. Using the confirmat screws is just like any other screw. The drill bit for the pilot hole has the correctly sized countersink built in. I purchase them from McFeeleys and yeah they are a little expensive but the plus is not as many screws are needed for assembling. There are different sizes for the different thicknesses of material to be joined. My experience is only with the screws for 3/4" material.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Working with Melamine*
> 
> This is a re-edit of the video that got me started doing videos. Unfortunately I knew very little about shooting and editing video at the time. In fact, I shot the video with a web cam, so the video quality is poor in parts. The re-edit gives it a nice face lift, but perhaps in the future, when I run low on topics, I can re-shoot the video. (Full steam ahead on Router Inlay!)
> 
> Here is the link: Working with Melamine


Now I know 20x more than I did about melemine ;-)) Nice video. What is the point about the screws? Use hardened steel because regular wood screws break too easily?


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Working with Melamine*
> 
> This is a re-edit of the video that got me started doing videos. Unfortunately I knew very little about shooting and editing video at the time. In fact, I shot the video with a web cam, so the video quality is poor in parts. The re-edit gives it a nice face lift, but perhaps in the future, when I run low on topics, I can re-shoot the video. (Full steam ahead on Router Inlay!)
> 
> Here is the link: Working with Melamine


Brian - Great job on the video. Lots of good information and well presented. Regarding the sharp edges on the freshly cut melamine, I keep a small block of MDF with self-adhesive sandpaper handy to quickly run over the edges right after they're cut. It can slow down the production flow a little but, it reduces the sliced fingers if you don't wear gloves when your handling the melamine during assembly.

I'll be looking forward to more of your videos.


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Working with Melamine*
> 
> This is a re-edit of the video that got me started doing videos. Unfortunately I knew very little about shooting and editing video at the time. In fact, I shot the video with a web cam, so the video quality is poor in parts. The re-edit gives it a nice face lift, but perhaps in the future, when I run low on topics, I can re-shoot the video. (Full steam ahead on Router Inlay!)
> 
> Here is the link: Working with Melamine


MedicKen: I was not aware that McFeeleys carries confirmat bits and screws. (I buy most of my fasteners from McFeeleys.) Either I just never noticed, or they have started carrying them recently (within the last year). Their kits and bits look reasonably priced compared to what I have been quoted by local suppliers. Perhaps I will give these a try. Thanks for the tip.

TopamaxSurvivor: Yes, because the drywall screws and the general purpose screws snap, not very often, only when it is most inconvenient.  I have yet to break one of the hardened steel screws. I also find that the philips head can strip and that it is easy to slip the driver. The hardened screws have a square drive, which does not strip easily.

Jack: Good tip on softening the edges. I used to use gloves when handling, but I forgot to take them off a couple of times before using the table saw (very bad!), so I quit wearing the gloves.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Working with Melamine*
> 
> This is a re-edit of the video that got me started doing videos. Unfortunately I knew very little about shooting and editing video at the time. In fact, I shot the video with a web cam, so the video quality is poor in parts. The re-edit gives it a nice face lift, but perhaps in the future, when I run low on topics, I can re-shoot the video. (Full steam ahead on Router Inlay!)
> 
> Here is the link: Working with Melamine


Hey Brian
Nice video good primer om melamine . I would add that melamine cabinets can be made with dado and rabbit joinery with out screws but screws are more common in production work. Rue glue is different than yellow glue in that it's softer and more flexible than yellow glue.There are other brands of melamine glue such as Titebond melamine and Franklin melamine . Any gluing of melamine should be with a melamine glue yellow glue does not work any where close to as well


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

brianhavens said:


> *Working with Melamine*
> 
> This is a re-edit of the video that got me started doing videos. Unfortunately I knew very little about shooting and editing video at the time. In fact, I shot the video with a web cam, so the video quality is poor in parts. The re-edit gives it a nice face lift, but perhaps in the future, when I run low on topics, I can re-shoot the video. (Full steam ahead on Router Inlay!)
> 
> Here is the link: Working with Melamine


Brain, this is another nice video. I remember seeing the original version but it certainly was nice to see it again. 
Thanks for taking the time and effort to produce these videos. I know that they tend to slow down production but they are helpful and informative.


----------



## jwicks (Jul 9, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Working with Melamine*
> 
> This is a re-edit of the video that got me started doing videos. Unfortunately I knew very little about shooting and editing video at the time. In fact, I shot the video with a web cam, so the video quality is poor in parts. The re-edit gives it a nice face lift, but perhaps in the future, when I run low on topics, I can re-shoot the video. (Full steam ahead on Router Inlay!)
> 
> Here is the link: Working with Melamine


Great video and great timing. I am using some melamine for a router table top in my table saws extension wing.


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Working with Melamine*
> 
> This is a re-edit of the video that got me started doing videos. Unfortunately I knew very little about shooting and editing video at the time. In fact, I shot the video with a web cam, so the video quality is poor in parts. The re-edit gives it a nice face lift, but perhaps in the future, when I run low on topics, I can re-shoot the video. (Full steam ahead on Router Inlay!)
> 
> Here is the link: Working with Melamine


Thanks everyone!

Jim: Thanks for mentioning dados/rabbets. I have used dados/rabbets before, for a tablesaw workstation (before I got my Saw Stop). I think that the reason dado/rabbet joinery is not used to often with melamine is that cabinet shops that use melamine are using "system 32" (Euro/framless) for fast production. One other thing that I have heard-and perhaps you know more that I do about it and can comment on it-is that the strength of a melamine panel is compromised by cutting a dado in it. The argument is that the melamine coating also adds strength to the panel the same way the skins on a torsion box do. On the other hand, it seems that if a box is constructed correctly that any loss in strength is regained when it is assembled.

One tip I did learn when making the workstation using dados/rabbets, is to do the edge banding before cutting the dados/rabbets. It is easier than having to trim by hand. Also be careful when inserting and removing panels into dados, as the melamine is brittle and can easily chip.

Thanks again.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Working with Melamine*
> 
> This is a re-edit of the video that got me started doing videos. Unfortunately I knew very little about shooting and editing video at the time. In fact, I shot the video with a web cam, so the video quality is poor in parts. The re-edit gives it a nice face lift, but perhaps in the future, when I run low on topics, I can re-shoot the video. (Full steam ahead on Router Inlay!)
> 
> Here is the link: Working with Melamine


Hey Brian
I thinks your 100% correct about "fast production" That's kind of been the whole point in screwing them together and with melamine glue it's an acceptable production cabinet . I've used dado and rabbit construction on a lot of melamine projects with out any structural issues. I was not trying to lessen the points you made in your great video just thought I'd add an alternative,even though a lot of folks like the quickest way to build cabinets. I really appreciate the time and effort put forth in making a well produced an very informative video. Good point about banding before dadoing.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Working with Melamine*
> 
> This is a re-edit of the video that got me started doing videos. Unfortunately I knew very little about shooting and editing video at the time. In fact, I shot the video with a web cam, so the video quality is poor in parts. The re-edit gives it a nice face lift, but perhaps in the future, when I run low on topics, I can re-shoot the video. (Full steam ahead on Router Inlay!)
> 
> Here is the link: Working with Melamine


Brian, Thank you for putting this together! Very educational. 
I sure hope this video stays on here for along time…so much to learn, so little time. I've watched this three times and each time I pick up more information. It stopped one expensive mistake before I commited it.
What an education this web site is! Thank you! Thank All of you! Rand


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Working with Melamine*
> 
> This is a re-edit of the video that got me started doing videos. Unfortunately I knew very little about shooting and editing video at the time. In fact, I shot the video with a web cam, so the video quality is poor in parts. The re-edit gives it a nice face lift, but perhaps in the future, when I run low on topics, I can re-shoot the video. (Full steam ahead on Router Inlay!)
> 
> Here is the link: Working with Melamine


Great Stuff Brian! I liked the Ikea part, Its like a bad dream where your being captured by IKEA agents and you find yourself sitting up in bed Screaming NOOOOOOOOO.
Anyway I need a refresher course .

Thanks for posting this video you done good !


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Working with Melamine*
> 
> This is a re-edit of the video that got me started doing videos. Unfortunately I knew very little about shooting and editing video at the time. In fact, I shot the video with a web cam, so the video quality is poor in parts. The re-edit gives it a nice face lift, but perhaps in the future, when I run low on topics, I can re-shoot the video. (Full steam ahead on Router Inlay!)
> 
> Here is the link: Working with Melamine


Brian , all I can get is the audio portion of your video at this time …..The area where the video should be is a blank , white screen which at first I thought you were filming a sheet of Melamine LOL


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Working with Melamine*
> 
> This is a re-edit of the video that got me started doing videos. Unfortunately I knew very little about shooting and editing video at the time. In fact, I shot the video with a web cam, so the video quality is poor in parts. The re-edit gives it a nice face lift, but perhaps in the future, when I run low on topics, I can re-shoot the video. (Full steam ahead on Router Inlay!)
> 
> Here is the link: Working with Melamine


Hi Brian , I received your PM and gave this another try and it worked perfectly today. The only thing I couldn't do was make it go to full screen mode.Do I need to download that specific player for that feature to work ? Thanks….this was another informative video : )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Working with Melamine*
> 
> This is a re-edit of the video that got me started doing videos. Unfortunately I knew very little about shooting and editing video at the time. In fact, I shot the video with a web cam, so the video quality is poor in parts. The re-edit gives it a nice face lift, but perhaps in the future, when I run low on topics, I can re-shoot the video. (Full steam ahead on Router Inlay!)
> 
> Here is the link: Working with Melamine


I think you need to be on U tube's site to go full screen, not on the link.


----------



## TheBossQ (Jan 10, 2011)

brianhavens said:


> *Working with Melamine*
> 
> This is a re-edit of the video that got me started doing videos. Unfortunately I knew very little about shooting and editing video at the time. In fact, I shot the video with a web cam, so the video quality is poor in parts. The re-edit gives it a nice face lift, but perhaps in the future, when I run low on topics, I can re-shoot the video. (Full steam ahead on Router Inlay!)
> 
> Here is the link: Working with Melamine


God bless my wife, she hates IKEA more than me.

Nice vid!


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

*Router Inlay Basics*

Here it is. My next video… finally!

I feel like I got over a lot of learning curves on this one. I found this a particularly challenging subject to present because router inlay can get involved and there are often several ways to go about the different steps. Trying to cram all that into a video, however, is more likely to discourage folks from trying router inlay. My goal in this video was to present the essential knowledge and skills that one can start building on, thereby removing the intimidation factor. If you say to yourself while watching this video "That does not look so hard to do", then I have done my job.

Special thanks go out to Todd Clippinger for all his help. It seems that, in spite of being insanely busy, he is always available to bounce ideas off of. 

Oh, and there is a small tribute at the beginning, to a master from whom I have gotten a lot of inspiration. 

Here is a direct link to the video:

http://brianhavens.us/resource/router-inlay-basics

Enjoy


----------



## Bitmugger (Sep 29, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Router Inlay Basics*
> 
> Here it is. My next video… finally!
> 
> ...


Just watched your video. Top notch, it was very clear and certainly made the whole thing seem easy. I know for certain I'll be attempting some inlay work in the future.


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Router Inlay Basics*
> 
> Here it is. My next video… finally!
> 
> ...


Brian Great video it kept my attention & I am no longer Intimidated… In fact I'm ordering my router inlay kit now!!!


----------



## Gpops (Dec 20, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Router Inlay Basics*
> 
> Here it is. My next video… finally!
> 
> ...


Good Job Brian,

I sometimes use a Dado clean out bit to clean out the negative. Keep the videos coming, looks like the boys like to help. Don


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Router Inlay Basics*
> 
> Here it is. My next video… finally!
> 
> ...


Nice tute on doing the inlays. Only thing I do different is lay off that much glue. The inlay is decoration not structural. Lot easier to finish the piece without all the squeeze out.


----------



## rozzi (Apr 21, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Router Inlay Basics*
> 
> Here it is. My next video… finally!
> 
> ...


I just watched the video. It was excellent for a guy like me. I have been intimidated and have never gave inlays a shot, but, now I will give it a try. Thanks for posting your videos. I really enjoy them.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Router Inlay Basics*
> 
> Here it is. My next video… finally!
> 
> ...


Very nice, makes me wish I had a router that could use an inlay kit…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Router Inlay Basics*
> 
> Here it is. My next video… finally!
> 
> ...


Very good! maybe you and Todd should get together and become the new "Norm".


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Router Inlay Basics*
> 
> Here it is. My next video… finally!
> 
> ...


*EXCELLENT VIDEO*, BRIAN !!!! Everything about your video making and routing instructions is perfect…I also got a kick out of your co-stars : ) thank you so much for this tutorial…looking forward to the next one ! Thanks for the tips as to recommended tools to use , especially on the Whiteside product and the difference between the two-sided tapes .

*Happy Holidays to you and yours !*
Len


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Router Inlay Basics*
> 
> Here it is. My next video… finally!
> 
> ...


very good video Brian, one of the best I have seen.


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Router Inlay Basics*
> 
> Here it is. My next video… finally!
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the feedback and tips!

Gpops: I was going to put something about using a larger bit to clean out the negative, but decided to put it in the next "Router Inlay Techniques" video in order to keep this one as simple as possible.

papadan: Still trying to get over my glue overkill, but old habits can be hard to break. ;-) On the first shoot of that scene, I actually did not put enough. At least I did say "a thin layer". LOL

TopamaxSurvivor: Perhaps that could be the name of the show: "The New Norm"

Note: A few folks have been having trouble viewing the videos. If you do have problems, please send me a private message so that I can work those issues out.


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

brianhavens said:


> *Router Inlay Basics*
> 
> Here it is. My next video… finally!
> 
> ...


Great video! I just picked up the router inlay kit a few days ago so finding this video was perfect timing. I ran into a problem on my first attempt. I used 1/4 hardboard as a templet but found that the bushing is about 1/4 long and the hardboard was under 1/4. It appears that the templet needs to be at least 1/4 inch thick or even a little heavier or you will have a little difficulty. Also I forgot to account for the thickness of the bushing. The templet needs to be cut larger the thickness of the bushing if you are trying to get a specific size. Oh well we learn more from our mistakes. Thanks again for a very helpful video.


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Router Inlay Basics*
> 
> Here it is. My next video… finally!
> 
> ...


I am glad you found the video helpful, John.

"the hardboard was under 1/4"

Sometimes 1/4" sheet material is 5mm, which is just under 1/4". I first ran into this after making a whole set of 9 templates for a project! To solve the problem I made a spacer out of some left over high pressure laminate and double stick taped it to the base of the router. The laminate was think enough to take up the slack. (I'll see if I can get a photo for you.)

I am planning to cover this issue and the issue of oversizing the template in the next video: "Router Inlay Techniques". Hopefully I can get started on the new video soon.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Router Inlay Basics*
> 
> Here it is. My next video… finally!
> 
> ...


Excellent video presentation inspiring me to add one more thing to my 'must try' list. You are a thorough teacher and make even a rookie woodworker like myself feel router inlay is within my reach. Thank you so much for sharing your expertise.


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

*Not Another Video on Card Scrapers*

Some time ago, 105 days ago to be precise, I posted a forum question asking woodworkers who do not use card scrapers "why not?". The intention was to get information which would help me make a video. As life has a way of getting in the way of plans, it took some time before I could make the video, but it has finally arrived.

I look forward to your feedback.

Here is the link to the video and the writeup from my video page:

http://brianhavens.us/resource/card-scrapers

If you have been getting less than satisfactory results with your card scraper, then perhaps this video is for you. Often it may seem that the process of preparing a card scraper is downright mystical, and that those can do it have some sort of magic. However I do not like mysticism and magic, and I find more often than not, that there is simply a single link missing in the chain that keeps woodworkers from getting shavings out of their card scrapers. Hopefully this video will help you flush out whatever is keeping you from getting those sought after shavings, and send you on your way to scraping utopia.

P.S. I noticed, this morning, that in IE7 the tabs on my website are a little funky, but that everything otherwise functions OK. I am looking into this issue and should have it fixed shortly.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

brianhavens said:


> *Not Another Video on Card Scrapers*
> 
> Some time ago, 105 days ago to be precise, I posted a forum question asking woodworkers who do not use card scrapers "why not?". The intention was to get information which would help me make a video. As life has a way of getting in the way of plans, it took some time before I could make the video, but it has finally arrived.
> 
> ...


Brian - You put together one of the most comprehensive videos I have seen to date. The way you laid out the various types of sharpening and acknowledge the value of each was great.

I think that this is an important thing to note, in woodworking there is always more than one way to do something.


----------



## Garry (Oct 5, 2006)

brianhavens said:


> *Not Another Video on Card Scrapers*
> 
> Some time ago, 105 days ago to be precise, I posted a forum question asking woodworkers who do not use card scrapers "why not?". The intention was to get information which would help me make a video. As life has a way of getting in the way of plans, it took some time before I could make the video, but it has finally arrived.
> 
> ...


Nice job on the video Brian and thanks, I gained some needed information.

Garry


----------



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Not Another Video on Card Scrapers*
> 
> Some time ago, 105 days ago to be precise, I posted a forum question asking woodworkers who do not use card scrapers "why not?". The intention was to get information which would help me make a video. As life has a way of getting in the way of plans, it took some time before I could make the video, but it has finally arrived.
> 
> ...


i agree with todd
1 think i cant seem to get my brain bent around tho is u use a file then that gives you the burr
but then you seem to hone it down, and ok it wont take as much off near as fast as a file and maybe thats the point, but then here comes the burnisher which also would be pulling the burr towards the edge of the scraper, then u flip and run the burnisher to pull it back 90 degrees of the scraper
it could just be me since im so new to this stuff, but it realy is baffling too me
unless like i mentioned before that the file is really ruff and you are doing less and less along the way, which im kinda suspecting but then id be confused but it really is dumbfounding to me as far as the burnishing steps…i realize the video is done and im sure editing would be the last thing u would want to do so u can explain it here..lol


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Not Another Video on Card Scrapers*
> 
> Some time ago, 105 days ago to be precise, I posted a forum question asking woodworkers who do not use card scrapers "why not?". The intention was to get information which would help me make a video. As life has a way of getting in the way of plans, it took some time before I could make the video, but it has finally arrived.
> 
> ...


That is correct, Bob, the burr created by the file is rather rough and a bit jagged (and does not last very long). I use this sort of burr, for instance, when cleaning up old boards, since I do not care about the rough surface and since scraping old finish and paint wears down the burr pretty quickly anyway.

By honing the edge and sides, you are getting rid if the rough burr in preparation for creating a new, finer burr. As far as the drawing out step, with the scraper flat on the bench, this does seem a little strange, but my understanding of what it does is that it (microscopically) pushes some metal over the side, which makes it easier to then turn the burr over. Many people skip this step with good results. I do it because 1) it does seem to make it easier to turn the burr over, and 2) I have to do this step anyway when re-turning the burr (without re-honing), in order to straiten out the existing burr.

No worries about the video being "done". I was just discussing with Todd this morning that this form of video can be revised, the way books come out with second and third editions. That is why I value the feedback so much. I collect it for the next revision.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Not Another Video on Card Scrapers*
> 
> Some time ago, 105 days ago to be precise, I posted a forum question asking woodworkers who do not use card scrapers "why not?". The intention was to get information which would help me make a video. As life has a way of getting in the way of plans, it took some time before I could make the video, but it has finally arrived.
> 
> ...


This was a great video Brian. I especially liked that you covered different methods for different needs. This was a valuable addition to Todd's video which I also found very useful. I have been using my card scrapers for many years and I have read a lot of articles on preparing them, but none as good as your video. It seems that we can always learn something new about every tool in the shop. The card scraper is very useful and I appreciate the extra knowledge you have given us and thank you very much for going to the trouble to make the video and share your skills with us.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Not Another Video on Card Scrapers*
> 
> Some time ago, 105 days ago to be precise, I posted a forum question asking woodworkers who do not use card scrapers "why not?". The intention was to get information which would help me make a video. As life has a way of getting in the way of plans, it took some time before I could make the video, but it has finally arrived.
> 
> ...


Many thanks Brian
BZ
Larry


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Not Another Video on Card Scrapers*
> 
> Some time ago, 105 days ago to be precise, I posted a forum question asking woodworkers who do not use card scrapers "why not?". The intention was to get information which would help me make a video. As life has a way of getting in the way of plans, it took some time before I could make the video, but it has finally arrived.
> 
> ...


Wow Brian, this is by far the best instructional video on card scrapers I've ever seen !


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Not Another Video on Card Scrapers*
> 
> Some time ago, 105 days ago to be precise, I posted a forum question asking woodworkers who do not use card scrapers "why not?". The intention was to get information which would help me make a video. As life has a way of getting in the way of plans, it took some time before I could make the video, but it has finally arrived.
> 
> ...


Hmm… The funny thing about the oil on the burnisher, Brian, is that I forgot all about it. Now you have me wondering how I get away without using it. I do have a habit of wiping the burnisher off with my bare hand before using it, in order to make sure it is clean. Perhaps the oil from my skin is adequate, like the whole 'oil from behind the ear' trick that many old timers do. Or perhaps it has to do with the pulling the burr out. I'll have to figure that one out.

Good catch though, since woodworkers new to turning a burr should use a little oil on the burnisher. (Any kind of non-drying oil should do.) I shall add a note on the video page, and put this on the "second edition" list.


----------



## obi999 (Jan 26, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Not Another Video on Card Scrapers*
> 
> Some time ago, 105 days ago to be precise, I posted a forum question asking woodworkers who do not use card scrapers "why not?". The intention was to get information which would help me make a video. As life has a way of getting in the way of plans, it took some time before I could make the video, but it has finally arrived.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, a very useful video with simple, fast an effective methods. Very professional! I had to try these methods.
And I'am sure you could earn a lot of money for a big house with a great woodshop.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Not Another Video on Card Scrapers*
> 
> Some time ago, 105 days ago to be precise, I posted a forum question asking woodworkers who do not use card scrapers "why not?". The intention was to get information which would help me make a video. As life has a way of getting in the way of plans, it took some time before I could make the video, but it has finally arrived.
> 
> ...


Brian, I very much enjoy and appreciate your videos, their content, and your efforts in producing all your how to lessons. Your web site quickly became a bookmarked link I regularly view. Keep the video's and interesting lessons rolling.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Not Another Video on Card Scrapers*
> 
> Some time ago, 105 days ago to be precise, I posted a forum question asking woodworkers who do not use card scrapers "why not?". The intention was to get information which would help me make a video. As life has a way of getting in the way of plans, it took some time before I could make the video, but it has finally arrived.
> 
> ...


This and your other videos are extremely well done both in content and the filming. Thanks.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Not Another Video on Card Scrapers*
> 
> Some time ago, 105 days ago to be precise, I posted a forum question asking woodworkers who do not use card scrapers "why not?". The intention was to get information which would help me make a video. As life has a way of getting in the way of plans, it took some time before I could make the video, but it has finally arrived.
> 
> ...


Brian, Wonderful job on the video. Great presentation and information.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Not Another Video on Card Scrapers*
> 
> Some time ago, 105 days ago to be precise, I posted a forum question asking woodworkers who do not use card scrapers "why not?". The intention was to get information which would help me make a video. As life has a way of getting in the way of plans, it took some time before I could make the video, but it has finally arrived.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support and feedback. I do enjoy making the videos. It is like an obsession within an obsession.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Not Another Video on Card Scrapers*
> 
> Some time ago, 105 days ago to be precise, I posted a forum question asking woodworkers who do not use card scrapers "why not?". The intention was to get information which would help me make a video. As life has a way of getting in the way of plans, it took some time before I could make the video, but it has finally arrived.
> 
> ...


Brian, thanks for the video.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Not Another Video on Card Scrapers*
> 
> Some time ago, 105 days ago to be precise, I posted a forum question asking woodworkers who do not use card scrapers "why not?". The intention was to get information which would help me make a video. As life has a way of getting in the way of plans, it took some time before I could make the video, but it has finally arrived.
> 
> ...


thank´s for making such an impressive vidio 
I realy learned a lot 
I hope many other see this 
thank´s once more for taking your time to do it

Dennis


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Not Another Video on Card Scrapers*
> 
> Some time ago, 105 days ago to be precise, I posted a forum question asking woodworkers who do not use card scrapers "why not?". The intention was to get information which would help me make a video. As life has a way of getting in the way of plans, it took some time before I could make the video, but it has finally arrived.
> 
> ...


As everyone has said, great video Brian. I never connected the dots on using different card preparations for different uses, excellent!


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

*Turning Urban Lumber*

I am happy to release my next Straightedge video. I am also exited that the topic this time has to do with turning.

When I finally got the footage to make the funny bit at the beginning of the video, I was overjoyed to finally proceed with making a video that addresses the issue of using logs from trees cut down in urban areas. This was supposed to be an easy video to make, but it turned out to be my most difficult yet. The original title of this video was "Turning Green Wood", but I realized about half way through the making of the video, that neither the content nor the title was hitting the mark. That is because the general topic of turning green wood has already been well covered. What I realize I needed to do is address the subject from a hobbyist turner's perspective, especially from the perspective of a hobbyist who rarely has time to drop everything to rough turn a dozen bowl blanks just because he was fortunate enough to score an entire tree of logs. Hopefully I am on target this time.

Enough of my rambling. Here is the write-up and the link to the video, enjoy!:

Every day, in urban areas, trees are cut down for various reasons. These trees are a veritable treasure trove of lumber that can be reclaimed, as opposed to finding its way to the junk yard or fireplace. As well, many of the species of wood growing locally in your area may be otherwise unavailable from lumber suppliers. This episode covers the steps required to reclaim such wood for turning.

http://brianhavens.us/resource/turning-urban-lumber


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Turning Urban Lumber*
> 
> I am happy to release my next Straightedge video. I am also exited that the topic this time has to do with turning.
> 
> ...


Nice video Brain. I think I can do that


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Turning Urban Lumber*
> 
> I am happy to release my next Straightedge video. I am also exited that the topic this time has to do with turning.
> 
> ...


Thank Bob.

Brian, that reminds me: I forgot the legal disclaimer:

WARNING: Turning wood can be extremely addictive. Brian Havens and his affiliates, associates, or any other persons even loosely connected with him are not liable for any addictions or loss of revenue, income, or savings, resulting from any individual picking up a bowl gouge or any other lathe tool and in any way touching said tool to spinning wood, including, but not limited to, individuals from the state of North Carolina, Oklahoma, and in particular, individuals from the city of Billings, Montana (yeah, you know who you are!).


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Turning Urban Lumber*
> 
> I am happy to release my next Straightedge video. I am also exited that the topic this time has to do with turning.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian:
The video was very instructive and really helped me understand what's been going on with some apple wood that I've been meaning to turn. Probably have to use it for something else.


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Turning Urban Lumber*
> 
> I am happy to release my next Straightedge video. I am also exited that the topic this time has to do with turning.
> 
> ...


This video is first rate, another winner!!!


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

brianhavens said:


> *Turning Urban Lumber*
> 
> I am happy to release my next Straightedge video. I am also exited that the topic this time has to do with turning.
> 
> ...


Great information and well presented. Thanks Brian, great video once again.


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

*Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*

Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:

This video is also available on my web site: Cove Moulding

http://blip.tv/play/hZBRgsfkRgA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#hZBRgsfkRgA


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*
> 
> Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:
> 
> ...


Brian - one of the best videos i've seen here on Lumberjocks! The videography was great! The google sketchup explanations were even better! You must have spent so much time on this!! i really enjoyed it a lot!!!

WOW! Thanks!


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*
> 
> Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for such a detailed video on cove mouldings. I have never made these but this clears alot up on the subject and I may have to try it out. I really like the emphasis on SAFETY that you put into this video. Well planned and well executed.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

brianhavens said:


> *Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*
> 
> Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:
> 
> ...


Great video! I love the "ride-along" shots, lol.


----------



## MNWOODWORKER (Aug 1, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*
> 
> Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:
> 
> ...


I agree with dakremer, great video!!I loved every aspect of it and sure hope we don't have to wait another year!
Nate


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

brianhavens said:


> *Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*
> 
> Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:
> 
> ...


Great video Brian…lots of good information presented clearly and concisely. Well done.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

brianhavens said:


> *Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*
> 
> Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:
> 
> ...


Brian, this is certainly a first class video that explains the process well. I am familiar with the technique but had not considered simply ripping the molding into two halves and using 8/4 stock. These look to be a couple of great tips.

Thanks for taking the time and effort to produce the video.


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

brianhavens said:


> *Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*
> 
> Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:
> 
> ...


Thank you Brian - great quality video.


----------



## karlhead (Jan 10, 2011)

brianhavens said:


> *Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*
> 
> Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:
> 
> ...


Great video - Brian

enjoyed content and presentation


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*
> 
> Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:
> 
> ...


Well done! I really like those POV shots at the end. Too cool!


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*
> 
> Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:
> 
> ...


Job Well Done Brian !!! 
I can tell alot of thought and time went into this!! I don't think anyone has put out a better instructional video than this one ! I sure hope you start putting out a series of videos soon …...

Fine Wood Working magazine I hope your paying attention because if you don't hire this guy SOMEONE will !!!!!!!!


----------



## bugsiegel (Dec 12, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*
> 
> Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:
> 
> ...


professional video


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*
> 
> Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:
> 
> ...


Brian;
Absofreekinlootely awesome! You need to figure a way to make some loot off of these. Your production quality and instruction is better than the last 2 ww dvd's I paid for.
Thank you for sharing your work with us!


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*
> 
> Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:
> 
> ...


Echoing everyone elses comment, great job. Oreo is my cat's name, and probably for the same reason as your dog.


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*
> 
> Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:
> 
> ...


Awsome vid, and the "tools eye view" shots at the end were great!


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*
> 
> Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:
> 
> ...


Brian: Excillent video and instructional material. No annoying loud music or commical content. Thanks very much for your effort, we need more videos like yours.


----------



## Victor708 (Apr 30, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*
> 
> Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:
> 
> ...


Excellent video Brian, Thanks!


----------



## alfred222 (Apr 12, 2010)

brianhavens said:


> *Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*
> 
> Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian, Love your guard dog, any body sneaking around could easily trip over her. Your video on Cove molding is easy to follow and understand. 
Thanks Alf


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

brianhavens said:


> *Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*
> 
> Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:
> 
> ...


Always such great support over here at LumberJocks. Thanks all!

One thing I did not mention: My table saw has a left-tilting blade, so I setup my auxiliary fence to approach from the left. For right-tilting table saws, you should setup the auxiliary fence to approach from the right.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

brianhavens said:


> *Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*
> 
> Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Brian!

-Gerry


----------



## jussi (Apr 14, 2010)

brianhavens said:


> *Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*
> 
> Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:
> 
> ...


Wow awesome video. I especially love the use of sketchup as a visual aid to describe what the different TS adjustments will do.


----------



## TheBossQ (Jan 10, 2011)

brianhavens said:


> *Making Cove Moulding (on the table saw)*
> 
> Whaoo!! Well it has been about a year since I have been able to make a Straightedge video, and now the new one has finally arrived. Enjoy:
> 
> ...


I have enjoyed all your videos. But I've got to say, your videos have improved by leaps and bounds with each one. It seems you are getting more and more comfortable with your own style as each one goes, and it just seems to flow more and more naturally.

Great job and a great topic too. Thank you so much for this, I learned a lot.


----------

